# Twenty questions...



## FishingAddict (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok, just a little fun.

A friend called me up from the beach and wanted to know what kind of fish he just caught. 

He said it looked like it was a mullet with the pectoral fins on the bottom rather than the top (keep in mind he is not a salt water expert.) 

Just for fun, try to guess the species of fish, and feel free to ask a couple more questions.. I did.


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jul 14, 2010)

FishingAddict said:


> Ok, just a little fun.
> 
> A friend called me up from the beach and wanted to know what kind of fish he just caught.
> 
> ...



was he holding the fish upside down??


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 14, 2010)

Mud Minnow said:


> was he holding the fish upside down??




Now that would have been funny.  No, he is not a novice, just a saltwater amateur (at best.)  He's actually pretty good at fishing, just not a lot of exposure to the saltwater.

Anyone else?  No one else wants to play?


----------



## oldenred (Jul 14, 2010)

whiting?


----------



## sea trout (Jul 14, 2010)

sounds like a ladyfish


----------



## oldenred (Jul 14, 2010)

sea trout said:


> sounds like a ladyfish



i thought it might be that too, but without a pic can't tell you for sure


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 14, 2010)

Did it jump during the fightand spray feces everywhere when landed? If so, definitely a ladyfish...

Where was his fishing location?


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 14, 2010)

flyer


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice!

 It was a ladyfish. I needed to know what color it was and if it had scales or smooth skin.

The thing that threw me off a little was he said it had a mouth like a mullet.  And for some reason, they don't look anything like a mullet to me. Too long and skinny, with a forked tail.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 14, 2010)

oldenred said:


> whiting?



That's a really good guess, but one of the first things he told me is that it was not a whiting.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jul 14, 2010)

FishingAddict said:


> Nice!
> 
> It was a ladyfish. I needed to know what color it was and if it had scales or smooth skin.
> 
> The thing that threw me off a little was he said it had a mouth like a mullet.  And for some reason, they don't look anything like a mullet to me. Too long and skinny, with a forked tail.



We call them the "Poor Mans Tarpon"


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 14, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> We call them the "Poor Mans Tarpon"



"Beach Tarpon"


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jul 14, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> "Beach Tarpon"



LOL...Yep...St. Andrews Bay is loaded with them right now
Great fun for the kids with light tackle!
But...Boy they will make a mess of a boat!


----------



## PaulD (Jul 14, 2010)

I was thinking Great White or a short fined Mako.....possibly a 6 gill.


----------



## Swamprat (Jul 14, 2010)

Tell him to filet, deep fry, add tartar sauce and enjoy and then add a pillow case for the next day's chum bag. LOL


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 14, 2010)

Swamprat said:


> Tell him to filet, deep fry, add tartar sauce and enjoy and then add a pillow case for the next day's chum bag. LOL



YUM!

I met a guy who was "on call" for a company who collected lady fish. Apparently they make a run like tarpon do up the gulf coast.

When they are spotted, they call him and a bunch of other guys to come net them. They can only catch an alloted amount, much like most commercial fishing.

I asked, "What in the world do they need a couple hundred thousand pounds of lady fish for??"

They sell it...to McDonald's....for their fish sandwich.

Now, I know it's not the primary ingredient to the fish sandwich...but...WTHeck?  You might as well catch pogies!


----------



## sea trout (Jul 14, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> We call them the "Poor Mans Tarpon"



 thats good! we call em shark bait!

mcdonalds fish patty consist of minced and bleached many a fish, but i think the primary fish is whiting. 
i think thats why their so good too!
correct me if i'm wrong, but if its ladyfish, than my next  rocket mullet is comin home for the waffle maker!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 15, 2010)

I tell anyone who hooks one in my boat not to bring it aboard. Hang it over the side and throw it back. Man do those fish make a mess.


----------



## buzzbaithead57 (Jul 15, 2010)

FishingAddict said:


> Nice!
> 
> It was a ladyfish. I needed to know what color it was and if it had scales or smooth skin.
> 
> The thing that threw me off a little was he said it had a mouth like a mullet.  And for some reason, they don't look anything like a mullet to me. Too long and skinny, with a forked tail.



Yep sounds like a ladyfish.  I caught one last week down at New Smyrna and thought it was a mullet at first but it was too long and skinny


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 16, 2010)

I figure I would add a butterflied ladyfish makes an excellent big grouper bait.


----------



## grim (Jul 16, 2010)

Ladyfish was my initial thought as well.

Ladyfish and snotcats are not allowed across the railing of my boat.  Too many nasty things fall off both that can stain or that you can slip on.  They must be handled over the water.


----------

